# Chest Pain



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Does anyone have similar problem? Every time I eat or drink anything I have pain in the center of my chest and a little to the right. Why is this happening? How can I get rid of this?


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

tee-pee said:


> Does anyone have similar problem? Every time I eat or drink anything I have pain in the center of my chest and a little to the right. Why is this happening? How can I get rid of this?


 I have this same problem as well. My doctors have told me that it comes with IBS. It is pressure from the stomach. I have had ekg's but they are always normal. When I was on Zelnorm, they were gone so I think it was deferred pain.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

im having chest pain but it is not necessarly after I eat/drink- it can happen anytime.... just got put on prevacid yesterday- all the other PPIs gave me mega headache... we'll see how this goes- does anyone get the pain shooting up the neck too? Ive had ekg and x-ray and stress test- all normal- I also get a sharp pain under the right rib- the sono showed no gallstones but I may still do the gallbladder study. right now trying to figure out if this is GERD or gallbladder... I also have IBS-C- I swaer the PPIs mess me up with incomplete evac and I feel extra bloated on them- is this true for anyone else with gerd?


----------



## 13599 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Hungry, how does the colon efect the esophagas? I'am not gassy, I can understand if it was gas backing up, but it's not. I just don't get it.







Lorilou, I had problems with Prevacid, it gave me horrible D and cramps. I hope you have better luck.







I have a nasty cold right now that is in my chest. Maybe this is causing it.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I"ve been getting this also.


----------



## 18474 (May 17, 2006)

im having this pain now...for 2 days already...is it GERD?


----------

